# Baby Car Seats That Fit Bucket Seats



## Amaya_Jordan

My car has bucket seats :dohh:
Does anybody know a car seat that will fit in cars that have bucket seats...?
If you know one or a brand that has them can you send me a link!


----------



## Eliza_V

I struggled to find anything that safely fit in my car, so I had to depart with the car (and motorbike, lol) and buy one with normal seats.. :( I bawled my eyes out when the new owner drove it away! :cry:

If you cant find anything with your own research, might be worth taking your car to a shop that does car seat fittings (M&P, Mothercare, Babies R Us etc) and asking them for advice, as they may bring a load of car seats out to test on your car; but keep in mind that some may _just_ fit, they are not necessarily a safe fit.. I really was kidding myself when I tried). If you do try, make sure the seat fits in the back if possible rather than in the front (even if you can turn the airbag off in the front, it's still safer if they're in the back :flower:) Plus there may be some car seat bases available to make a car seat fit, but when I looked it was just making it more and more expensive in the long run.. And then there was the worry about when the baby outgrows that car seat if I could find another one that fits in the next stage.. So I bit the bullet and sold it and got another car to replace it, and figured I'd go back to having a fun car (and motorbike.. still sad about that too lol) when the baby is a bit older :flower:


----------



## stephx

Recaro ones fit :) x


----------



## Eliza_V

Might also be worth adding that I'm in the UK so if you're anywhere outiside of there I either a) Won't know some of the models of car seat or b) Won't know some of the laws RE: car seats and bucket seats themselves :flower:


----------

